# Frogs?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone gig frogs out there? C'mon, fess up. Let's here some stories.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I did in Arkansas when I was 9. Goodtimes! Bring some mesquito reppellent. I'll be dammed if frog legs don't taste like chicken. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Frog legs are pretty tasty, but sadly, I have never harvested one myself.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

We never did gig for 'em. But we did catch some as teenagers and impaled them on the end of broadheads and shot them out of our recurve bows into trees that way. Nothing big - the little ones flew better. If we'd of only had some EPEK XC3s back then!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yup! As a kid growing up in Western NY we use to gig em or shoot them and then grill them up. We had a big pond next to our house and I remember going to sleep each night during the summer listening to the bull frogs croakin.....thanks Goob for the flashback!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Stepped on a frog once........never quite looked at them the same way after that _(O)_


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

We used to catch dozens of them down at Oster Lakes in Hagerman, Idaho. We used flies, worms, boat oars and whatever else we could find. Sadly, i never ate any of them They always went to a neighbor. Had i known they were so good, i would have kept them for myself to eat. I have a frog gig, but never used it in UT.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I went once about 17 years ago with my cousin on the river that runs between Logandale and Overton, Nevada (is that the Virgin River?). We got in old grubby clothes, and waded the river for about a mile, and came home with about 25 of them. The next day he cooked the legs in a Dutch Oven, and we ate them up. They were excellent! One of the funnest things I've ever done in my life.
About 2 years ago there was a bunch of them in our local lake (Stansbury Lake) and I caught about 4 of them with my bass lure (saw them sitting in the moss by the shore and cast over by them, they would jump on it and shove it in their mouth) but they died before I could get back and catch a few more to make a meal. I didn't see any last year to catch. I will try to get some this year.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

I second the Oster Lakes frog gigging. Anywhere there is water in that valley there are bullfrogs
Frog legs are some of the best eating "wild game" out there. Considering taking a trip up there this summer and catching/gigging some, my kid broke my gig last year spearing carp gonna have to find another one if I decide to go up there


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hockey said:


> .................................
> Frog legs are some of the best eating "wild game" out there..........................


Nothing better, and I love the "twitching" and "jumping" they do in hot grease.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Used to gig them in Ohio, shoot them with pellet guns and catch them with a fly. all enjoybale times- ate them all.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

We used to go to the lower Provo just before it went into the lake. Not sure where those big ole bullfrogs came from but we used to catch a mess of 'em and take 'em home and have a feast.

I don't know if there are any in the lower Provo anymore.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have never eaten frog before. Do they have a fishy flavor? How do you cook them? What do you season them with?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I have never eaten frog before. Do they have a fishy flavor? How do you cook them? What do you season them with?


 as with everything else deep fried- it tastes like chicken


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I used to hear Bull frogs calling in the Jrodan narrows when I was a kid but never killed one there. I wonder if they are still there?


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I have never eaten frog before. Do they have a fishy flavor? How do you cook them? What do you season them with?


I've only eaten the legs, not the "frog".


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I have never eaten frog before. Do they have a fishy flavor? How do you cook them? What do you season them with?


The hind legs are skinned and then cooked like fish; pan fried or deep fat fried. The legs "jump" or jerk in the skillet. The meat is white with only a slight fishy flavor. I like them rolled in flour with salt and pepper and then pan fried in butter sometimes along with fresh morel mushrooms. Wow!

Once in awhile the frogs were huge and the front legs were eaten too.

We use to get them by the 'to-sack full. Now most states have limits, usually 25 a day, and a season to keep from over harvesting. Growing up we went out in a row boat wearing our head lamps, geeze carbide lights, the same lights we used for **** hunting. We'd blind the frogs, gig em, pull them off the spear and whack them on the gunwhale of the boat to finish them off.

Tom Sawyer days


----------



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Two western guys visit a southern cafe that is noted for serving up a mixed menu that includes frogs legs. Pad and pencil in hand the snooty waitress approaches their table:

Snooty waitress: "Kin ah hep ya?"
Western guy: "Do you have frogs legs?"
Waitress: "Sho do."
Wesern guy: "Well hop over there and fetch me a double cheeseburger."

Took a while to dig the pencil lead out of his scalp but he did recover.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I've always wanted to try them, but I haven't had the opportunity yet. I did try gator once...... Not my favorite. It tasted like swamp to me _/O


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I've always wanted to try them, but I haven't had the opportunity yet. I did try gator once...... Not my favorite. It tasted like swamp to me _/O


Yeah, frog legs are a hundred times better than gator. I had them on my honeymoon. They tasted almost exactly like chicken wings, and looked the same too. Maybe a bit more tender though, which was surprising.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

When I lived in Texas we used to fish with big plastic mice that would be slowly pulled over moss and weeds. We would catch some big bass doing this but 2 out of every 3 things caught were big ole frogs. The occasional water moccasin would also be caught.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Texscala said:


> When I lived in Texas we used to fish with big plastic mice that would be slowly pulled over moss and weeds. We would catch some big bass doing this but 2 out of every 3 things caught were big ole frogs. The occasional water moccasin would also be caught.


Me too.

Bullfrogs, and snakes, would key on baby bullfrogs that were coming out of the tadpole stage. We would go after the adults, while fishing for largemouths, with plastic frogs and those old Creme brand mice lures.

Looking back, purposely catching a snake was a dumb thing to do.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

A hundred years ago, when I was 12, I visited my brother in Riverside Ca., we went down to the Santa Anna River and waded it from dark until around 2 a.m., with flashlights and gigs. Brought back about 30 of the biggest frogs I have ever seen. The next day we cut off the hind legs, skinned them and flour coated them and deep fried em....some of the best eating I think I have every had. His wife served them with mashed potatoes mixed with sour cream and chives. I was a 12 year old in heaven! Yup...tasted like chicken.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

not really but when i was younger i live in Bear River City (northern utah) and we had major toads and my mom would be out watering her flowers at dark and just a little before dark and would squeal toad because she hated them so my dad would let me take out the bb gun and sting them in the buts till they eventually hopped off lol


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Harvested a couple with #2 steel shot down by Farmington Bay, almost 15 years ago. Delicious with a little lemon pepper.

Goob, like the photo :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've gigged and shot frogs, even grabbed them by hand after breaking the gig back in Arkansas. I never really developed a taste for them.

My fishing partner once decided to snag a cottonmouth that was swimming along, IT WAS A VERY BAD IDEA! :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I've gigged and shot frogs, even grabbed them by hand after breaking the gig back in Arkansas. I never really developed a taste for them.
> 
> My fishing partner once decided to snag a cottonmouth that was swimming along, IT WAS A VERY BAD IDEA! :shock:


Yep, catching a snake with a fishing rod is a dumb thing to do.....I have quit.


----------

